
Python libraries that helped a healthcare startup grow - simplegeek
https://www.pythontraininghq.com/2019/05/16-python-libraries-that-helped-a-healthcare-startup-grow/
======
lala_lala
Thanks for sharing. Is the code still running on Python 2.x or planning on
transitioning to Python 3?

